# headboard plans



## 78 hotrod (Jan 31, 2006)

i need to find some good head board plans for a qween size bed with doors and a mirro in it. or ever some pioc for an idea


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

If you Google "headboard plans", you will come up with hundreds of sites offering plans.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

78 hotrod said:


> i need to find some good head board plans for a qween size bed with doors and a mirro in it. or ever some pioc for an idea


Swounds kwinky! :w00t:


----------

